# Any old Solenoid?



## WesternDodge (Mar 6, 2013)

Hello all first post! My name is Jeff and as you may have guessed I have a Dodge with a Western Unimount Pro on it. I just got done with a restoration of both the plow and the truck and used it for the first time today in the snow we got in Virginia. At about 4AM the plow stopped working, no motion. The Solenoid lead had come loose and I guess the arcing ruined the solenoid. I have another truck with a Meyer plow so I snagged the solenoid from that to get me though the day. It is a universal looking type solenoid 3 wire (looks like that's what Meyer uses). The Western was a 4 wire with the 4th connection just right to ground. I was just going to order a starter solenoid for an 77 Ford F150 and use it on the Western. Any reason not to do that? They are $12.95 free shipping on amazon so cheaper then the Western "style" replacements available online and cheaper than an same part from the auto parts store by $10. F150 solenoid has 4 wire hookup but is the style of the Meyer. Let me know what you guys think. Thanks!


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

use a soleniod designed for a plow, not a starter motor.

a plow solenoid is activitated 100's if not 1000's of times during a storm. a starter solenoid is activated once (or maybe a few).


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

linckeil;1615792 said:


> use a soleniod designed for a plow, not a starter motor.
> 
> a plow solenoid is activitated 100's if not 1000's of times during a storm. a starter solenoid is activated once (or maybe a few).


Starter solenoid's are designed to take up to 400 amps.

How many anps run through a plow system?

How do you know someone did not put a Ford starter solenoid on that old Meyer plow?


----------



## WesternDodge (Mar 6, 2013)

Anyone else have thoughts on the topic? Thanks for the responses guys.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

32vld;1616093 said:


> Starter solenoid's are designed to take up to 400 amps.
> 
> How many anps run through a plow system?
> 
> How do you know someone did not put a Ford starter solenoid on that old Meyer plow?


he said its a western plow - not a meyer. ford starter solenoids will work on a meyer in a pinch. do not use a starter soleniod for a western. western solenoids are internally grounded. it has nothing to do with amperage.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

http://ttp://www.murcal.com/Catalog/Bear-DC-Contactor-Family/114-1211-020
blizzard were using these,,,,never had any issues as of yet,,,4years and going strong


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

linckeil;1616151 said:


> he said its a western plow - not a meyer. ford starter solenoids will work on a meyer in a pinch. do not use a starter soleniod for a western. western solenoids are internally grounded. it has nothing to do with amperage.


He said he took a Ford looking solenoid off of his Meyer plow and put it on his Western plow.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

linckeil;1616151 said:


> he said its a western plow - not a meyer. ford starter solenoids will work on a meyer in a pinch. do not use a starter soleniod for a western. western solenoids are internally grounded. it has nothing to do with amperage.


All that means is the 4th terminal on the solenoid is not uesd/needed.


----------



## WesternDodge (Mar 6, 2013)

Here's another question, I see online the Ultra-Mount plows require a specific solenoid different from the Uni-mount type. Anyone know why? I guess the bottom line is I need to get a "replacement for western" solenoid and move on, lol.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Did you use the link I stated earlier? 
I think western just outsourced the new ones to a bigger solenoid that can last a little longer. I have put those solenoids on a unimount and have had no problems


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

i am not going to get in a pissing match or argue over semantics. the OP has a western plow. he needs a solenoid for it.

DO NOT use a starter soleniod - most are not rated for continous use as i said early. i don't care if it looks like, hooks up like, or smells like a starter solenoid - it is not designed for that application. get a plow solenoid.

ALSO - a starter solenoid is never activitated when the engine is running (or sure as hell shouldn't be), so it is rated for and never sees over 12v. a plow solenoid, however, is activiated while the engine is running. and when a vehicle is running, it puts out around 14v. So, a plow solenoid is rated at 15v to handle this, while a starter solenoid rated at 12v will burn out and be rendered useless very quickly if used in this incorrect application.

AND the western solenoid requires a ground to activate it (this is true at least for the cable control plows, may not be the case for a unimount). a starter solenoid (which is grounded through its body) requires 12v to activate it. 

beleive me or don't beleive me. either way i won't be repeating myself a third time. 

get western part # 56131 and fix it right. it's $12 - no more than the incorrect starter solenoid that will last you only a couple hours (if it works at all).


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

western changed the style of the solenoid in recent years. it is now the "round" style even though the older cable controled and unimounts used a more "rectangular" style. but the new style will work wherever part number 56131 was previously used.

http://www.amazon.com/Western-Round-Post-Solenoid-56131/dp/B008RMU7S8


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Oh, this is fun

Hee hee hee...


----------



## sm04257 (Dec 19, 2009)

i just bought a solenoid off ebay for 13 , its continuous duty made for a winch so that might work


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

2COR517;1617126 said:


> Oh, this is fun
> 
> Hee hee hee...


I leave my little world in the MI thread only once in awhile and see this is the stuff you guys are up to lol!

I think I am going to go hide back under my rock :salute:


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

sm04257;1617188 said:


> i just bought a solenoid off ebay for 13 , its continuous duty made for a winch so that might work


Lowball, might work parts always make me feel confident at 2am with a deadline to meet.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

terrapro;1617242 said:


> I leave my little world in the MI thread only once in awhile and see this is the stuff you guys are up to lol!
> 
> I think I am going to go hide back under my rock :salute:


Just keeping it light and fluffy around here......:salute:


----------

